# Sky Sports New Golf Presenter



## stevek1969 (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.golfcentraldaily.com/2012/01/defibrillator-for-pugh-as-sarah-stirk.html

Di's a distant memory now , Sarah Stirk is a really honey


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ding dong! 

She'll do. Love the headline!


----------



## Brookesy (Jan 4, 2012)

lol i read that as Sarah stirk is really horny 

Shes not bad! wonder if nick dougherty will start playing better now his missus has stopped presenting.


----------



## richy (Jan 4, 2012)

Pretty average if you ask me


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 4, 2012)

Id Still opt for Di ...................


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 4, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Id Still opt for Di ...................
		
Click to expand...

My eyes didn't get past Sarah Stirks shoulders haha, nice rack


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 4, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			My eyes didn't get past Sarah Stirks shoulders haha, nice rack
		
Click to expand...

oh yea .. i can dress ya up Steve but bring ya nowhere ha ha , something bout SS that puts me off ,,

Lucky her eh? ha ha


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 4, 2012)

She was the one from Setanta, and lately Direct Golf 

edit: doh, I see that was mentioned in the article linked.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 4, 2012)

I thought they might get Kirsty Gallacher in. Sky sports are not shy of ensuring their ladies fell out of the hottie tree.  They simply don't believe in putting hippopottacrocapigs infront of the camera.


----------



## Doc (Jan 4, 2012)

Rather have Di


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2012)

As long as she can present I don't mind. I enjoyed her watching her on Setanta and the Golf Channel so I think Sky's Golf is in safe hands. I hear she can play a bit too


----------



## Iaing (Jan 4, 2012)

Prefer Di to be honest.

But Sarah'll do.

Will post that book Friday Steve.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 4, 2012)

Iaing said:



			Prefer Di to be honest.

But Sarah'll do.

Will post that book Friday Steve.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Iain thanks mate, Sarahs bit cheeky used to see her on Sentanta


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 4, 2012)

Doc said:



			Rather have Di
		
Click to expand...

+1 Di all day....


----------



## Andy (Jan 4, 2012)

Wee Di anyday. No competition in my book.


----------



## tommyangles (Jan 4, 2012)

She looks like someones aunty! 

Di caught my eye while flicking past the darts and int cricket, sad to admit one of my draws to golf.


----------



## Durango (Jan 4, 2012)

Prefer Di have to say, she went to my school as well.


----------



## richart (Jan 4, 2012)

Will give her a chance. Just hope she has a bit more personality than some of the new Sky Sports news ladies.


----------



## doctordonal (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for very much Steve.  You helped me get loads of views on golfcentraldaily.com today.  Much appreciated. Hope you like the bit of harmless humour! Regards, Donal


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Donal ,love it mate, cracking site by the way ,keep up the hard mate always good for a laugh your page.


----------



## paddyc (Jan 4, 2012)

Sarah Stirk was quite good on Setanta golf coverage a few years ago, so I would say she will more knowledgable on the game, but nothing against Di.

I thought the gorgeous Laura Davies was tipped to takeover, gutted!!

Best womens golf presenter IMHO is Hazell Irvine off the Beeb.


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 4, 2012)

This is the pic that went down well last month when we discussed her.....


----------



## paddyc (Jan 5, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			This is the pic that went down well last month when we discussed her.....
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Ah yes! I can see she is clearly the best equipped for the job!


----------



## triple_bogey (Jan 5, 2012)

Really? Serious? No offence to her but she's kinda like a dorky looking tranny.


----------



## Zulu (Jan 5, 2012)

She's above average.. no doubt... just thinks she has a bit of a 'granny' look.


----------



## Piece (Jan 5, 2012)

I'd putt from her fringe. 

Mind you, she's a distant second to Millie Clode! :lol:


----------



## One Planer (Jan 5, 2012)

I can see why they hired her!! Big :thup: here


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 5, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



http://www.golfcentraldaily.com/2012/01/defibrillator-for-pugh-as-sarah-stirk.html

Di's a distant memory now , Sarah Stirk is a really honey
		
Click to expand...

Personally as I watch Sky Sports for the golf I would rather see a hairy a***d bloke providing he can deliver a succinct professional review in an entertaining fashion, if I needed eye candy there are plenty of other stations available.  Is she any good at her job, IMO few women golfers can deliver insightful critiques of a top mans golf game, they simply dont understand it.  IMO.......


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 5, 2012)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			IMO few women golfers can deliver insightful critiques of a top mans golf game, they simply dont understand it.  IMO.......
		
Click to expand...

Yeah because the likes of Mark Roe can???


----------



## Wayman (Jan 5, 2012)

mmmmmmmm 

nice pair


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 5, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			Yeah because the likes of Mark Roe can???

Click to expand...

Never suggested Mark Roe was any good, personally I don't believe that sky have any good presenters, I quite like Butch Harmon, but he is generally only on the PGA coverage which overall is pants.

Who would do a great job is another issue completely.


----------



## HickoryShaft (Jan 5, 2012)

May have to renew my Sky subscription 

I loved the article - especially this quote:

"You could say weâ€™ve brought in the SS to bring a bit of discipline to the prisoners Pugh, Holmes and Hawksworth."

How the hell did he get away with saying that - lol


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 12, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			This is the pic that went down well last month when we discussed her.....
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Tricky start for SS presenting the Joberg open today with all the rain delays.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 12, 2012)

The current Mrs148 has nothing to worry about, average at best.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			Tricky start for SS presenting the Joberg open today with all the rain delays.
		
Click to expand...

Tricky for any presenter when there is a big gap to fill. The cricket boys normally do it quite well but I guess it depends on the calibre of the studio guests and how quickly the back room staff can find soemthing to plug the gap with. Sarah Stirk is a pretty good presenter from what I remember on Setanta and the Golf Channel and she'll do a good job


----------

